# Going from PB12-NSD to Rythmik - Anyone do this?



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a SVS PB12-NSD. I'm generally very happy with its performance, but I like the servo-sub concept as well as a sealed enclosure.

Has anyone gone from a PB12-NSD to a Rhythmik? What was your impressions?

Doug


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## brian6751 (Jul 8, 2010)

DougMac said:


> I have a SVS PB12-NSD. I'm generally very happy with its performance, but I like the servo-sub concept as well as a sealed enclosure.
> 
> Has anyone gone from a PB12-NSD to a Rhythmik? What was your impressions?
> 
> Doug


Depends on which rythmik you go to. I wouldn't trade the nsd for a rythmik unless your upgrading the performance. The sound quality of both subs is really good.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

brian6751 said:


> Depends on which rythmik you go to. I wouldn't trade the nsd for a rythmik unless your upgrading the performance. The sound quality of both subs is really good.


Thanks for your thoughts. If I did go to Rhythmik, it would be either an E-15 or if I could find the money, a pair of F12's.


----------



## brian6751 (Jul 8, 2010)

why not just get another pb12?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, a second PB12 would do much better then replacing it in my opinion.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> I agree, a second PB12 would do much better then replacing it in my opinion.


That's a valid point and I agree, most likely the best solution.

I used to own an Infinity Servo sub and liked the servo concept. It sounded better than it should. I'm also working under what may be a myth, that sealed subs are more "musical".

It's not that I've been disappointed in the sound of the PB12-NSD, especially when EQ'd with Audyssey Multi EQ. From everything I've read, another sub will smooth out things even more. I went back and read a review and they said the PB12-NSD had the flattest frequency response the reviewer had measured, essentially flat from 18-200 hz. That corresponds with my experience.

Thanks for your thoughts, I may just reconsider my way forward.


----------



## DarkKnight (Jun 18, 2012)

Replaced my Svs pb12+ with Rythmik F15. Best upgrade to my setup I ever made. I would replaced all my other gear before I even consider replacing my Rythmiks.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> Replaced my Svs pb12+ with Rythmik F15. Best upgrade to my setup I ever made. I would replaced all my other gear before I even consider replacing my Rythmiks.


Sorry DarkKnight, didn't notice you were a new member. Welcome and thanks for your input!

Can you describe the improvements you noticed when you got the F15?


----------



## DarkKnight (Jun 18, 2012)

The Rythmik, to my ears, it was just more musical and articulate. There was an noticeable difference with the speed of the kick drums. There was 'snap' to the attack of the initial impact of the bass note. I believe this snap, lends itself to the excitement of the overall music presentation.

Not to imply the SVS does a horrible job with music. Not at all. I just believe Rythmik does a better job.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> The Rythmik, to my ears, it was just more musical and articulate. There was an noticeable difference with the speed of the kick drums. There was 'snap' to the attack of the initial impact of the bass note. I believe this snap, lends itself to the excitement of the overall music presentation.
> 
> Not to imply the SVS does a horrible job with music. Not at all. I just believe Rythmik does a better job.


Thanks again. Before I bought the PB-12 NSD, I owned an old Infinity Servo sub. Given its age, I'm sure its servo technology was primitive, but it was a bad sounding little 10" sub. It couldn't put out like the SVS, though.

The PB-12 is in the dedicated home theater. The room is ~16x24 and it sounds good. Before I finished the room, I had it upstairs in the main part of the house, which consists of a space with 24' ceilings, 24' wide and 48' long. It contains the living room,the kitchen, the dining room and a loft, all in an open configuration. It sounds crazy in a room that's longer than almost all the wavelengths the sub can output!


----------



## DarkUltra (Mar 23, 2010)

DarkKnight said:


> The Rythmik, to my ears, it was just more musical and articulate. There was an noticeable difference with the speed of the kick drums. There was 'snap' to the attack of the initial impact of the bass note. I believe this snap, lends itself to the excitement of the overall music presentation.
> 
> Not to imply the SVS does a horrible job with music. Not at all. I just believe Rythmik does a better job.


Could it be because the Rythmic F15 is sealed while the PB12-NSD (or PB12 Plus?) is vented? To me, it seems ported subs have more decay and delay than sealed, look at b&w asw610xp vs svs pb12-nsd at audioholics and this sites tests.

the group delay results for the pb12-nsd is especially nasty in the audioholics review. But they claim it should not be noticable.

Sorry I can't post links yet.


----------



## brian6751 (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, I've had two different Rythmiks and own a svs now so it's entirely subjective. A lot of it has to do with setup. Yes the rythmik servo makes it sound different but that doesn't mean it sounds better. I like the sound of the sb13-plus I had and the pb13-ultra I have now better than the Rythmiks I have had. (f12 and fv15hp)


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks darkultra and brian. Interesting observations. I'd love to have or at least hear the PB-13 Ultra. I also like the idea of another pb-12 nsd.

They had a sale on "Master and Commander" the other day and it was so cheap I just bought a copy. I heard it really exercises the sub with lots of LFE, down in the low 20's. I watched the battle scene near the beginning with it turned up higher than normal (but still shy of reference) and my PB-12 NSD sounded *really* good. I also watched some of the Crossroads Blues Festival and again it sounded very nice.


----------



## DarkUltra (Mar 23, 2010)

DougMac said:


> Thanks darkultra and brian. Interesting observations. I'd love to have or at least hear the PB-13 Ultra. I also like the idea of another pb-12 nsd.
> 
> They had a sale on "Master and Commander" the other day and it was so cheap I just bought a copy. I heard it really exercises the sub with lots of LFE, down in the low 20's. I watched the battle scene near the beginning with it turned up higher than normal (but still shy of reference) and my PB-12 NSD sounded *really* good. I also watched some of the Crossroads Blues Festival and again it sounded very nice.


Well, the PB12 NSD is a very good sub. However the PB13 Ultra with all ports sealed scores excellent on every single test if I understood this forums review correctly. Really amazing. I would have bought one if it wasn't so big and heavy.


----------



## DarkKnight (Jun 18, 2012)

DarkUltra said:


> Could it be because the Rythmic F15 is sealed while the PB12-NSD (or PB12 Plus?) is vented? To me, it seems ported subs have more decay and delay than sealed, look at b&w asw610xp vs svs pb12-nsd at audioholics and this sites tests.
> 
> the group delay results for the pb12-nsd is especially nasty in the audioholics review. But they claim it should not be noticable.
> 
> Sorry I can't post links yet.


I suspect Rythmik's vented subs would have less group delay than most sealed subs.


----------



## Integra8 (Jan 1, 2011)

I went from a 14ish year old Paradigm PS1200 to a Rythmik FV15. I have not heard a sealed sub. The ported vs sealed is "greek" to me. My FV15 is above and beyond my expectations. Music is detailed and more pronounced. Movies? WOW! Concert's on TV and on Blu Ray? WOW! You really can't go wrong with Rythmik imho. 

Jeff


----------

